# Convincing To Switch



## Androo (Aug 10, 2003)

My friend wants a new computer for his room, and he kind of wants a Mac, yet he wants a pc.
Help me come up with some reasons.
Here are some of mine:

*Safety:* There are millions of Viruses out there. 3% are for macs.

*User Friendly*: So easy to use, it makes me happy.

*Apps:* Why bother with the thousands of PC prorgams, when the ones you need are for mac?

*Games:* Comes with the best Graphics Cards.

*Appearance:* I must confess. The imac IS beautiful. He'll probably get that.



Anything else? I need lots of points so that he'll say "Know what? Macs sound awesome!"

Thanks,
Androo.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2003)

If it were me, I would show him OS X.  Let him decide for himself what he wants, and not try to force his decision.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

What does he want it for?  If it's anything except the latest, greatest games when they come out, tell him he'll be better off on the Mac.  Then show him the WWDC keynote video showing off Panther and the G5.


----------



## powermac (Aug 11, 2003)

Ricky has a great point. Let him use your system and see if Mac OSX is for him. Most people that use it, enjoy it initially and will see the benefits over windows immediately.


----------



## Randman (Aug 11, 2003)

Stability. You can run Windows from a Mac, but you can't run Jaguar/Panther from a peecee. iLife. AirPort. Resale value compared to a comprable peecee. Cool factor.


----------



## Perseus (Aug 11, 2003)

Don't overhype his expectations. It's like when someone says to you: this is the greatest movie ever! Then you go see it, and it didn't meet your expectations. Like what Ricky said, let him test out OS X first.  If he is a serious gamer, he'll have to do more research as to what comp will be best for him.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Aug 11, 2003)

I hate to say it....but if he's a serious gamer, he'd be better off with a PC (at least for gaming)...or better yet, a $300 console. PC's have better video cards...thats just the way it is. PC's have the newest and greatest games...it's a fact of life. I have a mac (my third new mac in 2 years) because I appreciate the design, the ease of use, the user-centric OS, the exclusive apps (iTunes, iMovie, iDVD)...but a mac isn't for everyone.


----------



## Androo (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks guys..... i'm going to install vpc on his comp, just in case he feels like he misses windows. I'll put microsoft office, unreal tournament, and perhaps another game i have.
Ricky, i will show him OS X tonite when he comes over, though he sort of saw it before, i am going to go in depth and show him how easy it is to understand.
If you can't find a file, search it. If a program freezes, switch to another program and work there, or just force quit if it stays frozen.
If there is a problem in the OS, then apple fixes it in the new update.
yay.

O ya, he's going to be using the comp mostly for school stuff, like typing up an essay. We are about to start high school, so it'll be cool. OS X has all printer drivers, to set up i printer you just double click on it in print menu or whatever its called (i haven't needed to see it for a while).
You can open up all Microsoft Office files in, you guessed it, Office!

This friend of mine is pretty convincable, i just have to show him os x when he comes over, i'll show him how awesome it looks, how customizable everything is!


----------



## Randman (Aug 11, 2003)

Show Voice Commands. I've never seen anyone not impressed with it, especially when they discover it's built-in and not an add-on app.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *OS X has all printer drivers, to set up i printer you just double click on it in print menu or whatever its called (i haven't needed to see it for a while).*


Make sure that his printer is supported.  If not, he can get gimp-print and that will support nearly every printer out there.


----------



## Androo (Aug 11, 2003)

hehe thanks...
GOOD NEWS GUYS! HE REALLY WANTS THE IMAC G4!
If a new imac is announced, then this one will go down in price...... he might get it then. But he said he can't wait to get it, so he might get it sooner.
I showed him os x (thanks ricky) i told him it was safe, easy to use, and simply that the appearance was amazing (Software AND Hardware.)

Ladies and gentlemen, someone has just switched to mac.


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

Yay!  Drinks for everyone at Herve's.

What exactly did you show him?  Did you show him how customizable OS X is, like with themes and such?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *GOOD NEWS GUYS! HE REALLY WANTS THE IMAC G4!*


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 11, 2003)

Good for him! What did you expect? Macs are irresistible


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 11, 2003)

great, dont forget about getting an educational discount to help with the price a little


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm trying to figure out how I can get an educational ID from my Home-school for software and stuff. That would help out a lot...


----------



## Androo (Aug 12, 2003)

Arden: I showed him everything in OS X. I told him there were barely any viruses, i told him that everything was so customizable and easy to use.
And i showed him the imac, and he fell in love (with the imac, not me!).

nb3004: i will tell him about that, cuz he was saying that comps cost too much. hehe.

and mr. Lloyd, macs are irresistable! Every time i go to a mall that i KNOW has a mac store, i run inside and  do all the things i like to do.


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 12, 2003)

I do that too! All three times I've been to the mall...


----------



## Androo (Aug 12, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
HORRIBLE NEWS! MY FRIEND JUST GOT A FREE COMP!
A PC WITH WINDOWS XP AND PENTIUM 4!
well, not exactly..... not yet lol. But in a few weeks he's getting it for free.
I have failed all mac users
But he said he is feeling regret, but his getting this for free from like his uncle.


----------



## Arden (Aug 12, 2003)

Man, you did your best.  You can't blame yourself since the price tag on the PC is so alluring.  You can't beat free; even I would take a free PC, though not as a replacement to any of the Macs I would already own or use.

See how much he likes Macintosh, and if he prefers Mac over Windows, tell him to sell the PC and put the profits toward a new eMac or iMac or something.


----------



## Androo (Aug 13, 2003)

oooo nice!
he'd be too lazy though lol.
Whaatever he has is fine to him.
I would NEVER use windows as a regular daily system! Mac all the way!


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 13, 2003)

The "free" or "test" thing is the same technique that drug dealers use... Bah!  

Your friend, if he will not sell the Wintel in order to get a Mac, is going to become another Dark Side lost soul... 

Personally, after all these years with Wintels/Amds, I would not even accept one, even for FREE! Maybe if it was a Linux based one... 

And 100%, Arden is right, Androo: You did your best...

You showed him the door... Now, he only needs to walk through it...


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Aug 13, 2003)

I hate to say it, since I'm a mac-bigot most of the time, and I'll defend Apple to the death, but...at the end of the day, when everything's said and done, it's just a computer. 

Reminds me of those fake switch ads (like the one with Clyde Smork), when he says "and when I used Windows, my heart was making these...funny noises. And I had a lazy eye, because my eye didn't like looking at the Windows...it was a macintosh eye." Hilarious!       I'm not a PC fan @ all, and I had a good time rubbing this fact in yesterday, with the worm and all...but it's just a computer.


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

Correction: A PC is "just a computer."  A Macintosh is an immersive computer experience.  There is definitely a difference between Macs and PC's; everyone knows that.  The PC doesn't hold anything special in your heart while the Mac makes you happy while using it, unless your software doesn't work of course.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Aug 14, 2003)

I totally agree. You won't see me driving 30 minutes to go watch Bill Gate's keynotes, like I do all the Apple ones. I take off of work and school to go to the Apple store and see those. But at the same time, if you use Windows, you won't die. To each his own, I suppose. I'm just glad that MY "own" doesn't include Micro$oft. The only M$ products I have are MSN messenger (hate it, but my friends have it) and my hotmail account, because I've used it for so long now, it'd be a pain to switch.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a hotmail account just to gather all the spam of the various sites that I visit once in a lifetime  or two maybe


----------



## Reality (Aug 14, 2003)

It's not all loss though. Just keep talking to him about the OS when you have Computer convos. I do with my online friend and I sometimes hear "Macs rock" in their comments though they are Window only users. Just when ever you get the chance here or there, so him the new features in the OS Panther ect. I think since he got that for free and all, his intrest in the Macs is still well in there. Mine was before I switched.


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

I'd take a free PC, sell it, and use the money toward a new Mac.

It's like if I won a Ford, for some reason.  I'd sell it and put the proceeds toward a new Camry.


----------



## Androo (Aug 17, 2003)

But the thing is..... my friend is getting the PC as a present. If he just sold it, it would disappoint his dad or uncle (i think its his dad who is fixing it up )

But he still loves macs.... he is extremely jealous of me whenever he sees me using my imac. Whenever he mentions something like the blue screen of death, he says "but its just a PC".
Even though he didn't buy the imac, he prefers a mac than a PC. But he doesn't like to spend money usually.... hehe


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

I try not to spend money as well, but it's inevitable.

Tell your friend to use his PC in some way that will make him money (you can get money for taking surveys, Google "online surveys" and check out the results), and save up for a Mac.  Then he can use the PC as a server or something menial like that, yet still keep it.


----------



## Reality (Aug 17, 2003)

You know I seen this wacked program in a art forum once. This girl hated to use Windows and loved Macs but only had XP so she found this program that simulated OS X.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Aug 17, 2003)

www.aquaxp.com


----------



## tree (Aug 18, 2003)

I think I stay switched. I got a proposal to sell my iBook for 100. 

www.mp3.com/magicmusic


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

Wow, that page is like 3/5 blank space.

Tree: please stop putting that infernal link in all of your posts.  Either take it out, or just put it in your signature like Androo does with Firestarter.


----------

